# Meet Kea! Turkish Van or Turkish Angora?



## Kea DC (9 mo ago)

I adopted Kea last November from the shelter. Her previous owner died the family could not care for her. She was listed as a Turkish Angora, but she seems to fit the Turkish Van description more. Is there a way of determining (genetic testing)? She’s white with slight ruddy coloring at the head and tail. She also has one green and one blue eye. She was 6 years old at adoption but no birthday. She loves going on the balcony, even in the rain.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello, welcome to the forum, and good job adopting Kea! I don't know about breeds or testing, but love the blue/green eyes.


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

She’s a white domestic shorthair, no particular breed or mix of breeds, like 95% of cats 🙂


----------



## Maurey (9 mo ago)

To answer your other question (since I can’t edit yet), no, unless you got your cat from a pedigree breeder, there’s no way to determine if your cat has pedigree ancestry reliably. If you suspect you have a purebred animal, or one that has a pedigree parent, you can make use of UC Davis’ cat ancestry test, though they make sure to emphasize they’re not a breed test — if your cat isn’t pedigree or doesn’t have recent ancestry, it’ll just tell you the area your cat is generally from.

Basepaws and other such services are thinly veiled scams. The small print on their websites says their services aren’t breed tests, as the vast majority of cats aren’t pedigree or mixes, they’re randombred cats without any specific ancestry.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Was it the animal shelter or the previous owner who said she was a Turkish Angora?


----------

